# Hintergrund - schräge Striche



## seberix (9. Juni 2005)

Hi!

Gibt sicher ´ne ganz simple Lösung für mein Problem aber ich komm nicht drauf wie das geht...

Wie macht man so einen schräg gestreiften Hintergrund wie der hellgrüne HIER 

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## extracuriosity (9. Juni 2005)

1. Eine Ebene mit dunkelgrün füllen
 2. In einem neuen Dokument ein Muster wie im Anhang(1000% vergrößert) bauen und als Muster festlegen. Das Weiße muss tranzparent sein!
  3. Wieder ins erste Bild wechseln und eine neue Ebene über der grünen erstellen.
  4. Ebene mit dem neuen Muster füllen.
  5. Verlaufsmaske auf die grünen Streifen, damit sie nach oben ausgeblendet werden.


----------

